# تصاميم منازل لا للتناظر



## khzm (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه بعض الصور لمنازل حديثة - فيها عدم التناظر و عدم النموذج و التناسق واضح تماماً - ما رأيكم 
و شكراً


----------



## khzm (17 نوفمبر 2010)

متابعة


----------



## khzm (17 نوفمبر 2010)

متابعة


----------



## khzm (17 نوفمبر 2010)

متابعة مع بعض التفاصيل الداخلية للمنزل


----------



## khzm (24 نوفمبر 2010)

نعتذر عن عدم ظهور بعض الصور السابقة و متابعة :


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (24 نوفمبر 2010)

حلو كثير الفنتازيا في التصاميم المعمارية يسلموووو


----------



## محمد ظاهر (25 نوفمبر 2010)

روعه........


----------



## shagrath13 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور و بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## Mr.Smile (6 يناير 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (6 يناير 2011)

جميل بارك الله فيك ......:85:


----------



## رائدة المستقبل (6 يناير 2011)

جميل بارك الله فيك ......:85:


----------



## tachraf (6 يناير 2011)

very nice


----------



## ناادية (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

راااااااااااااائعة جزااااك الله خير
الله يوفقك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 يناير 2011)

حقا لا يوجد تناظر شكرا على هذه المباني القيمة


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (9 يناير 2011)

روووووووووووووووووووعة.شكرا.


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (9 يناير 2011)

جميل جدا وافكار جديدة مشكور


----------



## خاطر بن عبدالله (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيكم وشكرآ لكم على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## fn_333 (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ... الصور في منتهى الروعة .


----------



## قاسم جولاق (20 يناير 2011)

الف شكر الك


----------



## khzm (21 يناير 2011)

شكراً لكم


----------



## شمعة الامل (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك جدا جميلة


----------



## reshi (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور على الصور الجميلة


----------



## مهندسه عبير (27 مارس 2011)

فكر معماري عصري يخرج عن النمطيه و الرتابه


----------



## eng.zaina91 (27 مارس 2011)

يسلمو كتير حلوين


----------



## حسن الخليفي (28 مارس 2011)

*شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــرا*


----------



## مرادعبداني (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي صور جميلة


----------



## حاتم المختار (8 أبريل 2011)

thank you for ever


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور و بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## لابتووووب (8 أبريل 2011)

روعه وأكثر من رائعه
تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## moadaa (12 أبريل 2011)

جهد مشكور 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## قاسم الكيم (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور و بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## علاء يوسف (14 أبريل 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## bboumediene (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

good


----------



## radwa alaa eldin (12 يونيو 2013)

معقول كده رووعه
حلوين اوى


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الصور و بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور جدا و الله يوفقك


----------



## Razan557 (24 يونيو 2013)

تصاميم مبعثرة بنظري ، اميل إلى التناسق مع اضافة لمسات فكر المعماري المميزة


----------



## rufaida salah (25 يونيو 2013)

Omg:77:


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (25 يونيو 2013)

رائع جدا


----------



## فهد السعدون (26 يونيو 2013)

قمة الروعة


----------



## alaa safadi (1 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل جدا:28:


----------

